# NATIONAL NAVY UDT-SEAL MUSEUM - 2009 Muster XXIV Schedule of Events



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Jan,

Were you SEAL/UDT? I was with First Surveillance Reconnaissance Intelligence Group 91-95. I spent alot of time on Coronado, but did my amphib recon training at Little Creek.

This museum is cool. I haven't been there in years. There was a resturant down the beach a little called PV Martin's. They used to do the best Sunday brunches on the planet! I heard it is gone now.

Anyway, thanks for the post. Sounds like something my boys should see.

Tony


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

No sir, not me. Family member was a SEAL. Retired now and on the board of directors for the museum. I am just trying to help promote the museum and the record they keep about our Nations special forces. 

And to you and everyone else who took the sacrifice to serve our great country please allow me to offer up a hearty! [smiley=usa.gif]

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I was Agent Orange, but don't tell anybody.

I know, old Eddie Murphy.

That Museum is way cool, I've been tearing the house apart looking for a roll of 35mm film I took last time I was there. 

Tony, you are awesome and I don't even know you.

Best TV episode of any show is when Quantum leap goes back to Vietnam and Bakula has to decide to save his brother. the first time I saw it I thought BS, then I learned a little about SEALS.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Just for clarification... 1st SRIG is USMC (not the squids )

Good post Jan I'm motivated to go!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

My wife is going to run in the 5K... I'm going to hold down the beer cart... ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> My wife is going to run in the 5K... I'm going to hold down the beer cart...  ;D


Hmmmmm...I know we have a couple 5K'ers on here...Could be cool if MicroSkiff represented..

If Curtis runs...I'll do a shot of Southern comfort every half mile.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll do a 5K on my bike, towing the kegger! LOL


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

My family used to do the printing for the museum back in the day when it first opened. I can remember cutting the "FIRE IN THE HOLE!" logo by hand in rubylith. Man, those were the days!

A good friend of my Dad's, Dick Ward, was UDT 4 I think, and my Dad is USMC. If I had a dollar for every "the only good Marine is a submarine" joke I've heard I'd be rich.

I remember a funny story about the two of them going to Miami for a show or something and wanting to walk back to their car a few blocks away. A police officer stopped them and wanted them to get in the car for fear they wouldn't make it to their cars alive in the dark in that neck of the woods. Apparantly trying to tell retired UDT and USMC guys they can't do something doesn't go over too well..

Glad to see the place is alive, well and expanding after all these years. It was a very cool place 20 years ago and I can only imagine even cooler today.

-T


----------

